# change google background to black



## Shane

guys how can i do this?

make Google background black and also i sen someone on here has even computer forums background set to black it looks cool.


----------



## alexyu

is this it?
http://black-google.blogspot.com/


----------



## alexyu

or this?
http://blackgoogle.in/


----------



## alexyu

or even this?
http://www.blackle.com/


----------



## alexyu

OK This was the page in that screenshot before but its now changed....
http://gblack.org/


----------



## alexyu

tutorial on how to find anything with gblack.org: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/936419/black_google_web2_0_design/


----------



## root

There are loads of websites that have black google.
I recommend it if you want to save the earth and your electricity bill 
It is to do with how much power you use.
That is why they created it.
It says 673,421.808 Watt hours saved already.
So it is to do with saving power.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Nice quintuple post.


----------



## G25r8cer

It's called a FF addon called Stylish!!

Here's my custom google and youtube pages


----------



## fortyways

g25racer said:


> It's called a FF addon called Stylish!!
> 
> Here's my custom google and youtube pages



Nice bookmark tool bar. And you have the audacity to run around and accuse people of pirating and breaking other rules?

Dumb kid.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Who says those arent legit? You are just assuming again

Edit: Would you like to see my program list to make sure I dont have Nero?


----------



## fortyways

g25racer said:


> ^^ Who says those arent legit? You are just assuming again
> 
> Edit: Would you like to see my program list to make sure I dont have Nero?



1. That's retarded

2. What, you don't know how to remove programs from your program list?

3. The point is that you run your immature little self around and accuse people of pirating based off of your assumptions, people who have incriminating themselves far less than posting a screenshot full of torrent links.

It was a mistake for me to try to make a subtle comparison for you; your mind is too simple. Let me make it more clear for you:

Stop playing e-police, kid. You're too dumb to understand what's going on.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ LOL  I laugh 

Me making assumptions??  When did I say I dont know how to un-install a program?? I said do you want to see my program list to make sure I didnt download and install that "Nero" torrent. Plus I hate NERO.


----------



## massahwahl

my 'thread locking senses' are tingling....

In any case, thanks to whoever suggested 'stylish' add-on, its great!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ That would be me. No problem


----------



## massahwahl

g2 you have any good themes websites for FF?


----------



## G25r8cer

All I do is right click the "Stylish" icon and click "Find styles for this page". Then find the one you want and click "load into stylish".


----------



## massahwahl

Hmmm I didnt see that feature, It would be cool if someone wrote one for CF!

I meant a website that has different firefox themes for the actual browser. I saw in an example a really slick black and red one but beats me what it was called.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Ahh gotcha  Well I just use the FF site and download the themes. Theres a huge list of them. Here's the link. They just install like a normal plug-in. You have to install them like a plug-in and restart the browser then go to Tools > Addons. Then click the "Themes tab" and you have to enable the theme that you installed and then restart again.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:2


----------



## alexyu

^hey fortyways, please intoduce me to someone that hasnt downloaded a pirated program ever or never used a torrent ever...my bookmarks list look much more "unlegit" than his


----------



## StrangleHold

fortyways was anally raped by a baboon at the zoo when he was 12 so give him a break! Upset, low self importance.


----------



## alexyu

^%lol


----------



## root

Lol,i laugh at that post not,reported.


----------



## epidemik

root said:


> Lol,i laugh at that post not,reported.



Youre pretty new here so imma warn you, you dont wanna get involved in conflicts if you have no reason to. Like _its chill if you report_ it but *dont *post that you reported it cause someones waiting to flame you. Especially if youre defending fortyways (nothing against him, just theres evidence that members of the community are more agressive towards him than some other members but not without good reason, you see how he attacked first) 

Short version: You dont wanna become part of this arguement cause when a mod decends upon the thread, infractions will fly.


----------



## epidemik

alexyu said:


> ^hey fortyways, please intoduce me to someone that hasnt downloaded a pirated program ever or never used a torrent ever...my bookmarks list look much more "unlegit" than his



Actually theres aquite  afew members on this forum who get very upset at people who torrent. And, I would say many consumers dont have the knowladge to torrent.


----------



## Motoxrdude

StrangleHold said:


> *immature comment*



Wow, was that really necessary? 

I have to agree with fortyways. Don't play e-police if you yourself torrent, legit or not.


----------



## root

No,i am new i dont want to come here and see that.


----------



## Punk

alexyu said:


> ^hey fortyways, please intoduce me to someone that hasnt downloaded a pirated program ever



Hello


----------



## epidemik

root said:


> No,i am new i dont want to come here and see that.



Proof that these little agressive arguments some members here like to have drive away new potential members. 

Luckly, i think he'll stay but im pretty sure theres others who've had their first post turned into a flame war and they dont come back.

Its ridiculous that some of the members who have been here longer still flame others (this particular thread wasn't as bad as others). At least keep it in PMs and if youre having trouble with someone pming you, you can block them.


----------



## root

Yes i am not going but i hope you get my point.


----------



## G25r8cer

Sure I torrent but, so do a lot of other people here. Most all of my torrents I download are legit or the ones that are not I just download them to seed them. Then delete the torrent. I know it sounds dumb but its true.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

So whats this talk I hear about a Black Google background?


----------



## epidemik

g4m3rof1337 said:


> So whats this talk I hear about a Black Google background?



Well it ended after about 3 posts (read the first page). Then this developed into an arguement about something completely unrelated and is headed for a lock as soon as a mod sees it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

epidemik said:


> Well it ended after about 3 posts (read the first page). Then this developed into an arguement about something completely unrelated and is headed for a lock as soon as a mod sees it.



Exactly.


----------



## epidemik

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Exactly.



Oh, i see the purpose of your post.  lol. 
I think ive been on this forum a little too long today...gonna go outside now haha.


----------



## G25r8cer

Well Stylish is what you need. ok?


----------



## epidemik

g25racer said:


> Well Stylish is what you need. ok?



I got it but dont understand how it works. 

I went to www.google.com 
pressed the button and hit Find Styles
and it took me to a white page that said "Sorry theres no page here"
http://userstyles.org/styles/search/http://www.google.com/


How do you do it?


----------



## G25r8cer

It also did that for me. Seems that there is something wrong with stylish. But here's the main site so just search for google or w/e website you want one for.

http://userstyles.org/


----------

